# Bergbau Guide



## Brian1990 (18. März 2008)

Hallo erstma ich hab ma ne frage undzwar wollte ich wissen ob einer von euch weiß wo ich einen Bergbau Guide bekomme oder ob einer von euch sogar eins hat und mir den link geben könnte

ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c!r0x (18. März 2008)

augen auf und du würdest dir einen fred ersparen. 8 themen weiter unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bzw. hier : Guckste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brian1990 (18. März 2008)

okay danke beim nächsten mal schau vorher nochmal nach^^


----------



## grünhaupt (22. Mai 2008)

Bergbau- Guide??? Für was denn?

Hacke raus und auf das Erzvorkommen hauen. So einfach.

Um dennoch zu helfen!!

Kupfer in allen Startgebieten. Lvl 10 -20,  Westfall / Brachland

Zinn  ca. lvl 20 - 30, Westfall, Rotkammgebirge / Brachland, Steinkrallengebirge

Eisen   ca. lvl 25 - 40, Dämmerwald / Desolace, jedes Gebiet, wo du mit lvl 30 hinkommst.

Mitrill    ca, lvl 30 - ??, Vorgebirge ( bei den Yetis und Ogern), Hinterland und mehr.

Thorium, alle Gebiete ab lvl 50,

Noch ein Tipp, bis skill 70 geht locker mit Kupfer, dann einige Zeit mit Zinn (gibt ziemlich viel), Eisen ist schon seltener. Mitrill ist auch ok. Thorium ist übel. Teufelserz nicht schlecht, höher weiss ich nicht.

Alle Edelerze, diejenigen die grün sind, wie Silber, Echtsilber und Gold sind Zufallsspawns und recht selten. Daher, immer abbauen wenn die gefunden werden. Werden nicht wirklich zum skillen benötigt. auch wenn die einen Skillpunkt geben, schön aber nicht massgebend um Bergbau zu skillen.

Last but not least, Bergbau und Kräutler sind Geduldssache, immer schön Abbauen und nicht leveln bis 70 und Sammelberuf nachziehen. Dann wird es mühsam.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Tirkari (22. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub nach 2 Monaten hat der TE schon irgendeine Lösung gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

